# Across the River Aka 240L Tank



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I decided to dismount my 240L and initiate a new project... *Across the River*

*Photo before dismount*









*Dismount phase*

















*After 4 hours... finally clean!*









*Replace the blue background with a white one and CELSIO 2-level bottom heating cable instalation*









*CELSIO 2-level bottom heating cable from Elos*









*Products used in the assembly and future maintenance
From the left to the right:
Complete Co2 system SET A with REA 30 Reactor and Elos Terra Bottom*









*CELSIO 2-level bottom heating cable and Elos Terra*









*Bottom substrate*









*Hardscape - Driftwood*









*Hardscape - Driftwood and some rocks*

















*Final Hardscape*









*Inserting white sand, to get river constrast*









*Inserting water*









*Inserting water after planting*









*Done... *









*After a few problems with white background I decided to change it for a black one.
I think that gives more constrast... but probably I will try the white again... I like it more*









It's all for the moment, I hope you like it.

*Setup:*

*Name:*Across the River
*Date: *26.12.2005
*Dimensions: *121 x 55 x 41 (cm)
*Lighting: *4 x 40w Lifeglo2 Hagen
*Filter: *Eheim 2213 440l/h
*Substrate: *Elos Terra medium e small
*Co2: *Complete Co2 system SET A with REA 30 Reactor 
*Decoration: *Xisto's Rocks, Driftwood and white sand

*Plants:*
Glossostigma elatinoides
Blyxa japonica
Ludwigia Inclinata var. Cuba
Nymphaea lotus
Cryptocoryne brown
Cryptocoryne green

*Fish:*
Rasbora Arlequim
Otocinclus affinis
Apistogramma agassizii
Caridina japonica

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

What problems did you have with the white background?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> What problems did you have with the white background?


Without water, the paper seems to be all right but when I fill it appears me black dots on back. So I remove it, but I will try again 

which you prefer or like more? White or black?

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

White IMHO is much better 

My advise: don't stick background to tank (i have same problem with dots in my old 44lts tank). Try put white background behind tank (3-10cm)

BTW: nice setup


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

When the background is white, the effect of white sand weakens. When it is black, the cues that give the depth on the driftwood weaken. 

Overall it is a good tank and a very good work.

All parts are very good but the whole gives me symmetrical appearance which is weaker than the particular effects of the parts. May be the distribution of the rocks can be rearranged to break the symmetry. As the plants grow symmetry can be broken by the plants spontaneously.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

White is the new Black now. Personally I love the white backgrounds. It makes everythign look cleaner.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic

now is more interesting


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

How is the Elos stuff? I saw some in Hong Kong and it seems to cost as much as ADA stuff, maybe a little bit less.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

trckrunrmike said:


> How is the Elos stuff? I saw some in Hong Kong and it seems to cost as much as ADA stuff, maybe a little bit less.


Hi,

Elos are really good, use to more than the 6 months and the results are excellent.  
I cannot compare with ADA because I never used.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Filipe,
é um trabalho muito bom (eu sou pesaroso mas eu não falo o português  )......sorry

Very good job.
Only 4x40 w (240l) for growing glosso and blyxa???????
The white sand is a very good detail.......better with withe background

Greetings from Spain


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Rub,

For glosso it's enough, for blyxa I have my doubts. Already I had glosso in this aquarium and grew well, blyxa is a newness. We go to see as if it holds!
I make intention to modify the illumination for 4 x 54w T5 in few days. 
If the current situation will be enough leaves as it is, otherwise I need to change it as soon as possible.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi You're tank is very nice ! I just would try (as said) to break a little bit the symetry ^^ 
Just a question do you also use Elos fertilizers? Are you satisfied? I won some elos stuff in a contest : 2 fertilzer : Phase 1 and 2 but also drill to put in the substrate, some enzym for the set up and fish food (don't like it because it sink as soon as it's in the water :s )


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi FAAO

I love the look of Elos and have considered it as an options a while ago. I also love the wood you have, is it from Aquadeco?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,



commandantp said:


> Just a question do you also use Elos fertilizers? Are you satisfied?


Now, I'm testing a few Elos fertilizers (Fase1 and 2, K40 and Extra1) and seems to be a good fertilizer, but it's earlier to have an opinion.
I will inform you about this...



aquaessentials said:


> I also love the wood you have, is it from Aquadeco?


This driftwood i bought in a local store here in OPorto.

About the background... What you think about this?!?



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks 
This one is much better!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks awesome. What kind of diffuser is that?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

"Across the River" infers that you want to go the other side, but since it looks
almost identical, almost mirror image, why would you want to? Fgencoz, is
right, too symmetrical to be pleasing. The driftwood, could it be rearranged to
where it doesn't look like two dead beetles, their legs locked in agony? If you
did one side with rock, austere, barren, the other side lush with plants, would
be a better statement(?) 

I've been a fan of yours, Filipe, your work, and beauty of course, is in the eye of the beholder.
Keep in mind this: "Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach. Those that can't teach, 
are critics. 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> Looks awesome. What kind of diffuser is that?


It's a REA 30 Reactor from ELOS.
It's a different concept of reactor and also efficient, it works with 2 glass layers, one inside of the other and with small holes in the top where the Co2 if dissolves better in the water.



chubasco said:


> "Across the River" infers that you want to go the other side, but since it looks almost identical, almost mirror image, why would you want to?


After trimming I will solve that symmetry, The idea is to join the center, keeping a small central opening where it covers the river. This zone will be shady and thus it enhances more the sand of the river.



chubasco said:


> too symmetrical to be pleasing. The driftwood, could it be rearranged to
> where it doesn't look like two dead beetles, their legs locked in agony? If you
> did one side with rock, austere, barren, the other side lush with plants, would
> be a better statement(?)


That will be covered with Ludwigia var. Cuba, with the trimmings I will push them to the front, where will be joined with the driftwood.
The layout it's new and it's earlier to see what I intend to do... You need to be patient! 
In a few weeks we discuss again about that symmetry....



chubasco said:


> I've been a fan of yours, Filipe, your work, and beauty of course, is in the eye of the beholder.


You have been  or you are  ? 
Thanks for the comments 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Still a fan, Filipe, and true, this "duckling" could very well turn into a swan, I'll
be patient My comments could've been more tactful, sorry for that..:-# 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

What is the material for the background? I wan't my tank bacground just to be like that.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

FAAO said:


> About the background... What you think about this?!


Hi,
Now the background is perfect.


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

I love! this tank! You are quite good at aquascaping. I think placing the riverbed in the center looks great and really brings focus to that area quite well. I really don't understand people not liking the symmetry, to me it seems that the symmetry is crucial to the impact of the symmetry in this case.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,



oceanaqua said:


> What is the material for the background? I wan't my tank bacground just to be like that.


It's a White paper  It's not glue to the glass, is moved away 3cm.

For already nothing to complain, the plants are to grow well and after to have initiated the daily fertilization with vitamins, iron and potassium I have noticed a nice development.



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*tank*

The tank looks great, Love the contrast with the blue background


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

The tank is developing greatly 

And what about the crypts? Were they the same of the previous layout?
Did they melt? Or you just decided to take them out?


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

i like the white sand and backround cant wait to see the glosso grow in


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

javoski said:


> The tank is developing greatly
> 
> And what about the crypts? Were they the same of the previous layout?
> Did they melt? Or you just decided to take them out?


Yes are the same, they melted on 1st week but I decided to replace them with blyxa. The crypto I used it in another layout.

Update * 23.01.2006 *


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

Just curious, but what if your wall is white behind your aquarium why the need for a white background at all? I like white too, but I just decided to not use any background on my tank and just have the back wall visible.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Boas,

I arranged some time during the night of yesterday preparing a small video of 5min of my planted tanks.

*Video:*

* :arrow: Download --> River_and_Freedom.avi*

_*Specs:*
*Video Codec:* Divx 5
*Audio CodecAudio:* Mp3
*Time:* 4m44s
*Size:* 40mb_

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Filipe, 
take this (sorry for the language  ):
Trabalho muito bom Filipe. Seus tanques são muito reais agora. Eu amo este os tanques. Felicitações.



Greetings from Spain


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the clip. It was almost professional, congratulations.

I guess the clip shows the aquarium more real and much better than the still photos.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Great video 
IMHO 240l tank look better in live but 57l look better on pictures.
I like neons, apistos and of course background


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments, 
There we go to bring up to date the topic, I added some eleocharis next to glosso similar to create a more natural environment. Cuba still is not as desire but after some trimmings I find that it goes to be as desire. Now it is to wait and to see as it develops.



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Just updating... and back again to the black background!
I think that fits very well but the driftwood loses evidence...
I am waitingt that the Ludwigia verticillata Cuba gains more volume and then I will decide the background colour.



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Wonderful! It seems it will be better as the plants by the river develop more. Black background fits very well. Congratulations.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

nice man. Bet you can't wait for that glosso to fill in.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

the black background looks the best.. i would not change that...
nice growth btw.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very very good


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I liked the grayish background more. I was thinking of it in terms of a river, so a black background seems somewhat unnatural. The gray background brings to mind an overcast day. Anyways, I really like the setup.


----------



## tipoman (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice work, I think that black background gives it more contrast, and fishes are more visible now. Congratulations


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

8 days after last update... the plants still growing and near that I intend to do. The left side did not grow as I planned but some more trimmings and I think that will be done...



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting that the Nymphea sp is not behaving for you. I would think about replacing with Bylxa while there is time.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

dennis said:


> Interesting that the Nymphea sp is not behaving for you. I would think about replacing with Bylxa while there is time.


It's a fact... I don't know at happened with Nymphea, probably so much light!
I think that if I remove it now I will damage the back corner, if doesn't grow I simply cut them of with the scissor.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Another nice tank 



> For already nothing to complain, the plants are to grow well and after to have initiated the daily fertilization with vitamins, iron and potassium I have noticed a nice development.


Vitamins? What vitamins do you mean?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

truly beautifulst

remembers me a path in one dark forest


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Freemann said:


> Vitamins? What vitamins do you mean?


Hi,

I'm talking about this: *Kent Vita*

*Ingredients: *
_deionized water, ascorbic acid, vitamin A propionate, vitamin A palmitate, cholecalciferol, folic acid, inositol, choline chloride, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine hydrochloride (B1), pyridoxine hydrochloride (B6), calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, riboflavin (B2), vitamin B12, d-Biotin, tocopheryl acetate (E), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (K3)._

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow...looks like a postcard...picture perfect despite my initial doubts about the symmetrical position of the wood. looks like the trimming/growth of the stellata fixed that...lurvely...

maybe need to train the fishy to school for the final pix...heee


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

standoyo said:


> maybe need to train the fishy to school for the final pix...heee


Hi,

I think that is a minor problem  TPA solve it . After 20% of water change all the fish are swimming at same time and on same direction.

It is a photo with more 2 days, is incredible as the Ludwigia inclinata Var. ''Cuba'' grows in such a way...



Regards and debtor for the commentaries.

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Think the fact that your CO2 source is on the right side has anything to do with the right side is much fuller (comparing all 3 species) that the left side. How much flow do you have in the tank? I am wondering if adding a power head to circulate the CO2 rich water would help?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

dennis said:


> Think the fact that your CO2 source is on the right side has anything to do with the right side is much fuller (comparing all 3 species) that the left side.


I agree. If you look on page 4 all the cuba was pretty much the same hight. So I assume now that they are getting more mature the right side is taking over and blocking some of the co2 from reaching the other side.

In any case it looks better and more natural how it is now. If the glosso was filled in more the tank would be at its prime right now.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

hi,

About Co2, I have pearling on both sides of aqua so I think that is dissolving very well. The growth of the plants can be explained through the trimmings. They had not been made in the same way. take a look on the following picture and will see that are equal 

Update 17.03.2006:


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

Im always very jealous of your blyxa - nice progression!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Since my last update, I changed a few things. 
I intend to keep this tank how much I can. So I replaced some of the plants, modifying for slow/medium growth. thus it is not necessary trim them regularly 

I replaced the Glossostigma by Eleocharis, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba'') by Limnophila aromatica, Left side Blyxa japonica by Juncus repens and Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba''; right side Blyxa japonica by Rotala rotundifolia and Didiplis diandra.

Let me know what you think about it 



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I am a big fan of the previous setup, but now it looks even better. There is less symmetry, and now you can get a better look at the hardscape.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, both setups are gr8... though I do like the previous one more for it's simplicity and visual impact of colours - but that's just me ;-)

Do keep us updated with regards to the new aquascape, looking forward to seeing how it'll turn out.

~ cheers


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I love your tank! So colorful and active.

You should be proud.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

waow, what a wonderful tank !
very nice


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments.

Finally I decide to remove all the blyxa and rescape the layout (some plants). After a big trimming on 18 of June, the plants are now growing well and near what intend to do.
Maybe, I need to replace some plants to give more volume (Juncus repens by rotala or didiplis)... but later you will know 


Even eleocharis acicularis had been trimmed, I wanna keep them very near of substrate.


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

A little update, what you think?



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Amazing!
This tank is just great, I'm wondering how many hours per day/week do you spend on aquascaping and fish keeping hobby 

Matt


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

about your eleocharis acicularis as a carpet im also interested in using it as a carpet plant could you tell me if its hard to grow as a carpet, does it spread easy? also how tall does it get?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice, I really like the wood placement in the center. So much detail with the wood. I have a structural question. The substrate in the corners is sloped higher than the front to back sand subtrate. Is there anything holding it there. I didn't look like there was. Won't it simply even out of time pushing the darker substrate toward the center?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,



Sudi said:


> I'm wondering how many hours per day/week do you spend on aquascaping and fish keeping hobby


Usually I spend 10-30min per day in maintenance. I think that if you spent this time a day you reduce the geral maintenance on the end of the month.
I need to check and control the fertilization vs the growing of the plants: I don't use a fertilization's table 



BriFran9 said:


> about your eleocharis acicularis as a carpet im also interested in using it as a carpet plant could you tell me if its hard to grow as a carpet, does it spread easy? also how tall does it get?


When you've all the conditions like light, Co2 and a good substract the Eleocharis will spread for you. With several trimmings you can speed up the growing and reduce the size.



houseofcards said:


> I have a structural question. The substrate in the corners is sloped higher than the front to back sand subtrate. Is there anything holding it there. I didn't look like there was. Won't it simply even out of time pushing the darker substrate toward the center?


Usually, you'll have a mix on the beginning only if you use algae eaters like SAES or corydoras. They always want to clean their house and mix a little the both substrats. But when Eleocharis spreads this problem disappears and the white sand remains clean.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I somewhat miss the ludwigias, but I think I can see good reasoning for rotala only as well.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I really liked the way you tweaked the scape to give many looks. The off-balance driftwood is very pleasing now. A bit like the seasons from summer inprevious setup and now it's looking like spring.

The only criticism would be is when is the next picture update!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I absolutely love it. The "sand bar" in the middle look freaking awesome! The rummynose look very happy, bright red noses. I am also a fan of the plant changes. Great work!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I've good news and bad news... :-|

The bad news; I had to dismount again this aquarium...

So, the good news; New layout  and new fishs 

For now I'll show you some pictures of my beautiful Discus  and next week the layout 

*Symphysodon aequifasciata axelrodi *





Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I've a new layout, a little different than the other, should I keep this thread or create a new one?

Here it is! The picture have some reflex, but I think that is enough to have your opinion.



I hope you enjoy it!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

i actually like the aquascape with the Hairgrass and the combination by putting tettras in the tank.Looks really nice ...


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@FAAO: the ways you set-up driftwood & moss is very attractive....the dark blue BG make your tank more mysterious...
Thank for sharing!


----------

